# Woher Linux



## FastProg (10. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute

Ich hab Windows auf meinen Rechner, will aber gerne das Linux Suse 9.0 oder 9.1 .
Mit Linux Suse 8.2 habe ich schon gearbeitet, doch jetzt hab ich keine Linux CD mehr, hab nur Windows auf meinen Rechner. Jetzt zu meiner Frage

Wo kann ich das komplette Linux herrunter laden um es auf 5 CD´s (oder so) zu brennen? gibt es nicht von alles 5 CD´s die ISO?

Oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit Linux zu installieren ohne das man schon Linux drauf hat?


Thx an alle


----------



## Dario Linsky (10. Juni 2004)

1. SuSE 9.x wirst du als Vollversion nicht legal zum Download finden, das müsstest du dir kaufen. So ziemlich alle anderen Linux-Distributionen findest du auch http://www.linuxiso.org oder auch auf den offiziellen Seiten der jeweiligen Distribution.

2. Üblicherweise installiert man Betriebssysteme von einem Medium wie CD, DVD oder Disketten. Bei manchen Distributionen (Debian z.B.) gibt es aber auch die Option nur die Basispakete (Kernel, apt-get, usw.) zu installieren und alle restlichen Pakete direkt von einem FTP-Server installieren zu lassen. Allerdings kann das unter Umständen ziemlich viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (10. Juni 2004)

hallo, 

zu deiner frage kann ich dir nur diesen Link empfehlen. Schau mal unter Distributionsdownload nach. http://www.linuxiso.org bietet die CD-Images zu fast allen Distris an. Suse nicht! Suse läst ihre CD nicht downloaden sondern erlaubt die instalation via ftp-Server.

Diskusionen welche Distri sich für wen an besten anbietet hatte es auch schon öfter.

g chief

edit: ich sollte mal schneller tippen lernen


----------



## Gudy (15. Juni 2004)

*also...*

Ich habe gelesen das man im moment auch bei Suse 9.1 nur die Basispaket vom Server laden kann und dann den Rest online installiert, musst mal bei Heise gucke, da war das glaub ich...

CU


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (15. Juni 2004)

*eben*

Basispakete sind sehr wahrscheinlich nur der Kernel und Yast (habe noch nie Suse ab Server installiert). Der Rest wird dann höchst wahrscheinlich mit Yast nachinstalliert (vom Server). Du musst selber wissen was du willst. Gute alternative zu Suse wäre Mandrake (dort kannst du drei CD-Images herunteraden). Aber informier dich besser selber.

g chief


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juni 2004)

Noch bessere Alternative Fedora Core 2, jetzt mit 2.6.x kernel 

fedora.redhat.com 4 iso CDs zum downloaden.


----------



## Ben Ben (16. Juni 2004)

stimmt lohnt sich schon deswegen, da sich hier der kernelbug mit einer Zeile auf der Console fixen lässt


----------



## derGugi (16. Juni 2004)

und wie? :

du meinst den hier oder? 
http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/6917.html


----------

